# Fun sayings from where you live and describe your scenery



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This Forum consists of multi talented, extremely smart and my favorite part Quick Witted????. I was going to PM Devils Son In Law, but I would rather he tell it???????? if my memory serves me correct, I believe the conversation was about coffee. Anyway DSI missed his calling, he should at least wrote comedy. I believe it was about drinking regular coffee opposed to decaf. I will try to tell it if he doesn’t respond


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I put describe your scenery or post pictures so not only me, but I can show my nieces and nephews. I reference this Forum a lot, it’s rated 100% family.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I never believed in being a bully, quite the opposite, I despised bullies and still do to this day. If I would get a black eye, the most asked question was, "what did the other guy look like I often responded, " IT WAS A GIRL %$&%$#*" 
Or " They got a meal, but at least I got a sandwich" I actually hated fighting, " hard on the skin and clothing"


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

"I'm fixin' to get ready....."


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Yaet yet?

Yer dad is gonna jump n spin when he hears this!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like that one, brings memories back.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I looked up inunder the house.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

"Those flaming flames were quite awesome!" (from China)


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

How yous guys doin?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> Yaet yet?
> 
> Yer dad is gonna jump n spin when he hears this!


Well, bless your heart, here in the piney woods of East Texas, we say, "Ja et yet".


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Arizona

" It's a dry heat . "


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you know who you’re talking to‍♂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

A little ******* wisdom....."Hey y'all, watch dis "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

"they had an alligator mouth and a tadpole a$$" "next time you come, come for more than far (fire)" "well poop far (fire) and save matches" The last one I told to a buddy from another state and he said "how does the distance that you poop affect whether or not you will need a match? I said you ain't from around here and explained it to him, twice and then he laughed


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> A little ******* wisdom....."Hey y'all, watch dis "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Tag.....here's a few pics for you and the nieces/nephews from the N. GA mountains, about 2hrs North of me.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery!!!! Thank you very much, they will love it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The 8th picture from the top is going to hang on our wall all the pictures are fantastic, but the 8th one makes me think of sitting on the bank listening to Mother Nature only.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

A short video of some of things said in Wisconsin:






Some scenery photos from my area:



































These last two are at each end of our daily walk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol that is hilarious all beautiful pictures give my best to your family


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I post off the wall subjects, because in my mind if we were at a slingshot event, hopefully we would have fun conversations along with talking slingshots. I also post similar subjects at different times so that maybe someone would happen to run across the newer version.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Of course there is the other side of living in Wisconsin.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

'Wher's yer car too?' - Proper Devonshire for 'where have you parked your car.' Interesting when its a larger sturdy 80+ lady with more sailor tattoo's than any hipster I've seen and a big granny-style smily face.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well Grandpa Grumpy here is what people tell us about the people in places that get a lot of snow. You all have special equipment to move all the snow easily and then you all go snowmobiling‍♂ You can't make this up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Most of the sayings I grew up with have been lost in my mind trying to keep up with my Scottish Wife. 'Up the Way', 'Out the Way', 'Across the Way', 'Over the Way', 'Down the Way'. They all mean something different, or the same, and depends on which direction she thinks she is facing. Suffice to say that 16 years later they only part I can figure out is 'the'.
This is our backyard since October 2019. She wanted to move to the Eastern USA to be closer to her family. This place reminds her of home.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful scenery Well at least you don't hear," it's her way or the highway"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I always liked when my Mother would say “go yell at your father, and tell him supper is ready” I knew what it meant, but it could have went sour real quick.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Read my lips


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I have five brothers and when we were kids we would get into lots of competitions like wrestling and fighting. We would trash talk for a while before getting down to it. A couple that I remember "I'm going to put knots on your head faster than you can rub them" and "You're going down like a cheap lawn chair" and "You better bring your lunch cause it's going to take all day to whup me".


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

GA "scenery" the other night.....ominous 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The scenery along the highway is awesome. Hope you didn't have any bad storms


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm trying to remember just how the devils Son In Law said this, it went something like this. We were talking coffee, and the subject of caffeine and decaf. He said something like " caffeine is like kissing a beautiful girl, and decafe is like kissing your grandmother 
.‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My neighbor from our childhood always said what was on his mind, which can go either way. One day we got into trouble and his Dad said”do you want me to whip your ### My friend serious as a heart attack says “that’s a stupid question”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Driving around Karachi (the part where I live):

































Bonus video:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome. Two questions 1. What’s the average speed limit. 2. How much is gas


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> What's the average speed limit.


65Km/h. ... aprox 40 mph.



> How much is gas


100 Rupees/liter... aprox 2.2 US$ per US gallon. That's for diesel. No idea of petrol.

Daylight robbery.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> The scenery along the highway is awesome. Hope you didn't have any bad storms


It rained really hard Tag, so I just went to the basement and worked on a few slings

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

See ya sooner or later


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag, I may have said "drinking de-caf is like kissing your Grandmother, it's warm and sweet but does nothing for you"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I have five brothers and when we were kids we would get into lots of competitions like wrestling and fighting. We would trash talk for a while before getting down to it. A couple that I remember "I'm going to put knots on your head faster than you can rub them" and "You're going down like a cheap lawn chair" and "You better bring your lunch cause it's going to take all day to whup me".


Or..... I'll put something on your a$$ Ajax won't take off !


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > I have five brothers and when we were kids we would get into lots of competitions like wrestling and fighting. We would trash talk for a while before getting down to it. A couple that I remember "I'm going to put knots on your head faster than you can rub them" and "You're going down like a cheap lawn chair" and "You better bring your lunch cause it's going to take all day to whup me".
> ...


I'll have to remember that one to next time I see my brothers. We still trash talk, but not too much wrestling going on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Head for the cellar.












. The picture on the left was 20 minutes from my house. The windmills is all we see oh and soybeans and corn. They reported up to 60 MPH winds.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Come and sit a spell


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Madder than a wet hen


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I remember this one well. If you had a brain you’d be dangerous


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s been raging so much the fish are drowning


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lights are on, but no body’s home


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Too big for your britches


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad we have an amazing group of southern people in our area. They can take a bad situation and with one short phrase make it all better


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s water under the bridge


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I reckon cattywompus


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If brains was dynamite they could not blow their nose.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t let the door hit you in the A&#


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t pester your brother


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I run with a select bunch of guys that if they aren't throwing out sarcastic remarks, something is wrong. One that we only say to each other is "he is so ugly he ran through the ugly forest and never missed a tree"

Once in awhile one of the guys will tell something his wife did wrong, and before he or me‍♂ Gets it out, we all tell him "yes she married your sorry A#%"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A little story about the town Easter egg hunt that was put on by the VFW members. These veterans were so amazing they would scatter candy eggs all over the park, and they would hide one golden egg. The person that found the golden egg got a live rabbit ‍♂ I remember it like it was yesterday. My Dad never lied to me, except for this one little white lie He would kneel down beside me and tell me where he THOUGHT the golden egg was, but for me not to tell anyone I knew where it was‍♂ Someone always beat me to the golden egg❤


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

White lies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

LowLife. Meaner than a junkyard dog


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Put his brain in a bumble bee and he'd suck a Bull dog's a$$ for a Honey Blossom.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

When you tell someone somethingng and they tell you you're right...... "When I tell you the Blueberries are ripe, grab your bucket!"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He lies so much, he's gotta get someone else to call his dog.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

‍♂ Good ones DSI As the crow flies


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll hit you so hard your grandkids will feel it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We were talking about how we liked our steaks prepared, one of the guys said “grind it up so I can recognize it”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Come on Buffalo.. hit me!

(old Pakistani saying for Darwin Award candidate)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

My son asked my wife, "You smell that Mother"? I don't smell anything....
"Me neither, why don't you get in there and cook some dinner?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

‍♂Brave young man


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Dryer than a popcorn fart


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t knock till you try it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My buddies and I couldn’t help but laugh every time someone say “we need more athletic supporters” I cant remember what grade we were in and our guidance councilor to mention to our parents we needed more “athletic supporters” I knew better to look over at my friends, but I did. The councilor picked my buddy out and asked what he thought was so funny‍♂ Yup, my buddy told him


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you want me to smack your mouth is this a multiple choice question?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Run to the store for me


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

after the crocodile dundee movies everybody nose to say g,day mate, howzat ,short for how is that a fraze yoused in sport or life in general in Australia.pass me that thing,ame,bob meaning to pass a tool or the salt whatever you cant remember the name for any object at the time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's awesome robo


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

robbo said:


> after the crocodile dundee movies everybody nose to say g,day mate, howzat ,short for how is that a fraze yoused in sport or life in general in Australia.pass me that thing,ame,bob meaning to pass a tool or the salt whatever you cant remember the name for any object at the time.





Tag said:


> That's awesome robo


when its really cold we say it would freeze the balls of a brass monkey ,a brass monkey was a container on old pirate ships that held the canon balls and in freezing weather the canon balls would roll of as steel shrinks in extreme cold ,a saying not used much by the new generations.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mess with the Bull you’ll get the horn


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Run your face into my fist


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Backup buck


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s tough to fly with eagles when you are surrounded by turkeys


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Who died and left you boss


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You can’t fix stupid even with duct tape


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you had a brain you’d be dangerous


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have half a mind to‍♂ Well that explains that


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I’ll be.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s about a mile by the way the crow flies


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> If you had a brain you'd be dangerous


My Mom always said if she had a brain she would be dangerous and now me and my brothers say it lol.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol Raventree


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have half a mind to‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m so poor I can’t pay attention


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There are more horses A## in my town Than horses


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Following Robbo's post about cold weather....

It's so cold, you can pee and lean on it.
It's so cold, you can spit and watch it bounce.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> I'm so poor I can't pay attention


Oh man you guys are bringing back all the memories. My Dad said this all the time, also:

I can't carry a tune in a bucket. I can't even play the radio without getting static. lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish I was an artist, but I can even draw flies. Lol Raventree I had forgotten those.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Look at me when I’m talking to you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope no body sees me laughing at these memories of what we used to say. I’m glad I can laugh at myself


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's not that we didn't deserve it, but as kids we didn't take any GUFF from anyone. (Excluding parents)

This mean old man would always yell at us, for what seemed uncalled for to us. I remember one time he yelled you kids are nothing but a bunch of "Smart A#%#%" one of us yelled back "I don't see your A## doing any tricks"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It’s a good thing breathing comes naturally


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They are so dumb they can’t pour sand down a rat hole


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

He hasn't got enough sense to pour p*** out of a boot when the instructions are written on the heel.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

When I was your age I had to walk 10 miles to school, up hill both ways.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol GP


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's raining so hard, it's like a cow peeing on a flat rock


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Dog tired


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ain’t got a lick of sense


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He only has one oar in the water


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He can’t pass a urine test


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am not lost, I still have gas in the tank.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will probably be at the airport when my ship comes in


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It is What It Is


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

What I've been hearing a lot of people saying lately and it drives me nuts is.... "Yeah No" ! Well, which one is it???


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck it’s probably a duck


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have half a mind to.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If you think for one minute


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There he goes flying off the handle


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I’ll be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He’s lost his marbles


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tag said:


> He's lost his marbles


Did he lose them or did he use them to cut a can in half? :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I often wonder why we say Pretty far, pretty close, I pretty much feel the same way.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Do you want me to wipe that smile right off your face


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's "pretty funny" Tag! My wife's an English teacher and her theory is, if you need a word to describe another word... you should choose a different word.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Man that beer is really good. If they don't serve it at my funeral, I'm not going.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ll probably be late for my funeral


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beer and Whooopeeee cushions There you go DSI got me sidetracked


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Up the creek without a paddle


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Large and in charge‍♂


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Walking ain't crowded but is sure is lonely.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Shoot the breeze. Shoot the S%#t. Shoot the bull.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Step over a $1.00 to save a dime


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t shoot the messenger


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Shoot the bloody messenger!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Full of piss and vinegar...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Maharani needs to go shopping


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

"Goree palton aa-gayee!!!" ... a scream of terror from India... "The white platoon is coming!"... or rather "The British are coming! The British are coming!"


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Army, Allah and Amreeka....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Steel will cut steel


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao TreeFork


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Shoulda woulda could of


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

treefork said:


>


I literally laughed so hard at this and am still giggling a bit to be honest.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This guy gets hired at facility in town, and on his first day he hears a guy yell out #3. He then hears everyone laughing. Next day same thing, someone yells out #7, and again they all laugh. On his third day the guy yells out #4, but no response. He walks over and ask this other guy why no one laughed. The guy says “ some people can tell a joke, some can’t


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Evan a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Knock Em dead


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Turn the other cheek.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Give Em an inch and they’ll take a mile


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> A short video of some of things said in Wisconsin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the video.. Keep in mind I was born in Georgia and raised in North Carolina so total SOUTHERN (well some *******) Anyway 1 summer I went to Wisconsin to visit a friend.. Well people were having a hard time understanding me, telling me to slowdown and repeat. To add to the fun they couldn't figure out why I never asked them to repeat themselves. So they asked me why. I told them My dad and uncle are from Connecticut, I understand Ya'lls language just cain't speak it. They hated me after that because I laid on that thick southern drawl..


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> That's "pretty funny" Tag! My wife's an English teacher and her theory is, if you need a word to describe another word... you should choose a different word.


HAHAHA. If I think I don't know how to spell a word correctly I will use up to 6 words that I can spell to describe the 1


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol buckolieo I do the same thing when when I run into a hard to spell (for me)


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag said:


> I'm trying to remember just how the devils Son In Law said this, it went something like this. We were talking coffee, and the subject of caffeine and decaf. He said something like " caffeine is like kissing a beautiful girl, and decafe is like kissing your grandmother
> .‍♂


decafe is like letting someone hold your girlfriend while you kiss 'em. Everybody knows the holding is the best part. (my dad and his take on decafe back when it first came out.)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol SJAaz, that’s a good one


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was telling a friend about sayings, and he ask if I remember what his Dad would say when he was upset.

His Dad would tell my friend " if your brain was in a bird it would fly backwards" You had to be there


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lmao TreeFork


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I enjoy reading funny quotes, and this one hit home. Having a two year old is like starting a full blender without a top on.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

*"Why keep cow at home when you can buy milk at the bazaar?"*.... S. Rasheed, Minister of Railways (Pakistan) when asked "why aren't you married?"


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

"Get your biscuits in the oven, get your buns in the bed"


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

if my dog had a face like yours i would shave its arse and make it walk backwards. you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink meaning you can give someone good advice and they dont take it.cause there stupid .your trying to pull the wool over my eyes .someone trying to take advantage of you.


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Back when I was a kid in the late 70s ( still a kid at heart but my body can't keep up) I took a sip of my dads beer thinking it was soda. I spit it out and said "That's nasty".. Son I don't drink beer for the taste. I drink it purely for the effect. It's an acquire taste. Well at 17-18 I had acquired the taste.

It's like Limburger cheese once you get past the smell it's really pretty good..

If you had any sense/brains at all you'd be dangerous.

What in Gods name did you think would happen?

Do you ever think before you do anything?

You knew you were going to get in trouble and you did it anyway.. Do you like being in trouble? It sure seems like it to me

When your father gets home he is going to tan your hide.

Oh bless his heart, he ain't got the sense god gave lettuce

There is more than one way to skin a cat

Do you think I like doing this? This is going to hurt me more than it hurts you

Oh and bring some beer, this is gonna take a while

aww does your head hurt/ache? Yea, a head like that awta hurt/ache

Ya'll shoulda seen it. They were all runnin around like chickens with their head cut off

Where you born in a barn?

I'm so hungry my belly is eating my ribs

Why do you keep doing things I told you not to? So if I told you not to poke your eye with that fork, you would do it anyway

I gotta pee so bad my kidneys are floating

Hey whats up? Nothin much just shootin the breeze.

Oh no she can't cook. She will even burn water. (my mom talking about my little sister)

Yep most of these are what my parents said to me more than once.. And as I got older I hear more and more parents say the exact same things to their kids. So now I don't feel like I was the only one..


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yep and these are the people that now think the Universe is also flat


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

robbo said:


> if my dog had a face like yours i would shave its arse and make it walk backwards. you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink meaning you can give someone good advice and they dont take it.cause there stupid .your trying to pull the wool over my eyes .someone trying to take advantage of you.


One of my favorite from childhood: When you were born, the doctor looked at your face and then your butt and said OMG YOU GOT TWINS


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

School of hard knocks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You couldn’t pound sand down a rat hole


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

you couldnt punch your way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup, they saw you coming a mile away. (someone conned you or tricked you)


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

virginity is like a balloon one small prick and its gone


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You can lead a horse to water but you are a %$#$% fool if you don't ride.

It takes a big dog to weigh 200 lbs. But it helps if they are wet.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you are a %$#$% fool if you don't ride.
> 
> It takes a big dog to weigh 200 lbs. But it helps if they are wet.


This reminded me of younger days. When you were deep in thought and someone asked you what you're thinking you would reply "It takes a mighty big dog to weigh a ton" and they would come back with "And a bigger cat to whup him".


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It's finer than frog's hair but scarcer than hen's teeth.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Eat desert first


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought getting old would take longer


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have half a mind to


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Don’t sugar coat it


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I wouldn't take a million dollars for this dog and I wouldn't pay ten for another one like him.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> I wouldn't take a million dollars for this dog and I wouldn't pay ten for another one like him.


Lol I have had a couple dogs like that


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Pick and choose your battles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Money talks bull walks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tighter than bark on a tree


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you hear a Southerner say someone is "naked", it means that person has no clothes on. If (s)he says someone is "nekkid", it means that person has no clothes on and is up to something.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good one TreeFork was


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> If you hear a Southerner say someone is "naked", it means that person has no clothes on. If (s)he says someone is "nekkid", it means that person has no clothes on and is up to something.


In certain parts of my country, being naked means you left home without your kalashnikov.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

treefork said:


>


That is hilarious


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Listening to politicians or other forms of boredom etc..

(he/she) Would put t*ts on a he weasel


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

